# Equipment



## Morgan

Well if you read the other thread about the disk for sale you will know that I picked up some equipment the other day and I thought I would show off some pictures.

This is an old horse pulled cultivator
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1680.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1680.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1681.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1681.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is an old John Deere planter that was originally horse pulled but has been converted to three point hitch.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1682.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1682.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1695.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1695.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A one row cultivator
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1683.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1683.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1696.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1696.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A three row cultivator
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1684.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1684.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1697.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1697.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A one bottom plow
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1685.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1685.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1698.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1698.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and a Disk frame and two sections of a harrow that Im going to make a section harrow out of.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1699.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1699.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1700.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1700.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I also got another three row cultivator that is on my trailer with the disk sections off of the disk frame.

I bought all of this equipment for the wopping price of $80.00 can you believe that. Hey chief now you know why I can sell that disk for scrap price.


----------



## Morgan

Since I had the camera out, Im going to show off some other stuff, just for the fun of it.

My farm truck 1985 Chevy Custom Deluxe 4x4
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1688.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1688.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

My other farm truck 1986 Chevy Suburban
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1689.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1689.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

a finishing mower that I would like to sell by the way for $300.00
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1690.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1690.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

My bushhog that I bought that had been in the weeds for years, I paid a whopping $75.00 for this piece
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1691.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1691.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

a three row cultivator that I found for $75.00
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1692.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1692.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

a scap metal of a bushhog that I got took on and I paid $200.00 for it, now its only good for parts.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1693.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1693.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here is my parts Yazoo that I paid $500.00 for and it ran good when I bought it but blew up shortly after, so its now for parts.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1694.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1694.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and here is the bought for parts that had caught fire and didnt run when I bought for a $100.00 that now runs like a champ Yazoo
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1701.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1701.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=DCP_1702.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1702.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Well there you have it, my farm equipment and lawn mower. Come on folks show your stuff off, after all its why we are here to show off our goods and chat about farming.


----------



## Simpleprestige

I would, but this site won't let me post anymore


----------



## Live Oak

Try again. I think we have the problem fixed now.


----------



## woodsman2011

Well I'll give it a try. We heat our old house with wood. I have hand busted our wood all these years but its finally caught up with me. So I went on a log splitter hunt. Looked at all the store bought ones and just didn't see any I liked for the prices they were asking. I took a short ride down the road from the house here and this is what I found. A nice homemade one thats built like a Sherman tank. This thing don't slow down for nothing.

Kelly


----------



## Tarp_man

You're a better man than me if you could get that running. Keep it under shelter now and preserve it. Maybe will continue to go up in value


----------

